# Clenbuterol



## Jo jo (Jun 25, 2016)

I started these clen I got on 1 a day and have felt no different how do I no they are real?

Help


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

What make are they?

Take 2 a day if you don't start shaking....Bin them.

Also are you on a calorie deficit diet, if not your wasting your money & time.

I have posted on here a few times, clen does absolutely for me.

There not a magic fat burning pill like people make them out to be pal, it's all about diet.

I'm just being honest here.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yea well the hell are are you posting this under:-

Supplementation , Amino Acids


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jo jo said:


> I started these clen I got on 1 a day and have felt no different how do I no they are real?
> 
> Help


 Do some actual research before using such supplements, fact you posted this in amino acids explains a lot haha.


----------

